# Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower  schwer ?



## 90210 (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo 

Ich hab jetzt mir einen Corsair Graphite 600T Midi-Tower  und jetzt hab ich gesehen das der ganze 12kg wiegt  das ist doch sehr schwer für einen Miditower oder ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2011)

Stahl wiegt nun mal.


----------



## 90210 (9. Juni 2011)

ja schon aber 12kg das ist doch sehr sehr viel


----------



## kuer (9. Juni 2011)

Wo ist das Problem? Wenn er dir zu schwer ist, bestell ihn ab oder schick ihn zurück. Stahl und Plastik sind nun mal nicht leicht und 12Kg sind ok.


----------



## facehugger (9. Juni 2011)

Naja, der Graphite 600T ist für mich eh ein verkappter Bigtower. Sein Gewicht steht doch aber eigentlich bei jedem Anbieter dabei... Mein HAF932 wiegt auch stolze 13kg, leer wohlgemerkt Wenn du was leichteres suchst, kannst du hier:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gehäusefinder

unter anderem das Gewicht festlegen lassen

Gruß


----------



## 90210 (11. Juni 2011)

der HAF932 ist ja auch nicht schlecht 

naja am besten ein Tower aus Karbon  kostet aber 900€

wie ist das mit den USB Steckern die bei den Towers vorne eingebaut sind da ist ja oft USB 2.0 und ein USB 3.0 
ich dachte USB 3.0 und USB 2.0 sind gleich ? dann könnte man doch wenn man ein Mainboard mit USB 3.0 hat alle vorne anschließen auch an USB 2.0 oder ?


----------



## 90210 (11. Juni 2011)

ich hab ein Scythe ninja Mini wo hin muß der Lüfter die Luft pusten ?


----------



## 90210 (11. Juni 2011)

hallo ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

90210 schrieb:


> ich hab ein Scythe ninja Mini wo hin muß der Lüfter die Luft pusten ?


 
Der Lüfter muss auf der Seite sitzen, wo die RAMs sind. Er bläst dann durch die Lamellen nach hinten zum Gehäuselüfter, der im Heck verbaut ist.


----------



## Lan_Party (11. Juni 2011)

90210 bitte benutze den Editierbutton und vermeide Doppelposts. Danke. Keine Sorge Antworten bekommst du immer musst halt etwas gedult haben.


----------



## HAWX (11. Juni 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> 90210 bitte benutze den Editierbutton und vermeide Doppelposts. Danke. Keine Sorge Antworten bekommst du immer musst halt etwas gedult haben.



Das war sogar ein Trippel


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Wenn der Kühler verbaut ist, sollte das ungefähr so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (11. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Das war sogar ein Trippel



Uhhh das gibt strafen ohne ende bei einem doppel könnte man noch ein auge zudrücken aber ein tripple nee.  

Jedenfalls solltest du den editierbutton benutzen und dopple/tripple oder gar quad  posts vermeiden. Danke


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Jedenfalls solltest du den editierbutton benutzen und dopple/tripple oder gar quad  posts vermeiden. Danke


 
Quad Posts darf nur ich machen.


----------



## HAWX (11. Juni 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Uhhh das gibt strafen ohne ende bei einem doppel könnte man noch ein auge zudrücken aber ein tripple nee.
> 
> Jedenfalls solltest du den editierbutton benutzen und dopple/tripple oder gar quad  posts vermeiden. Danke



 Ich hab doch gar keinen Doppelpost oder dergleichen gemacht!!!


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gar keinen Doppelpost oder dergleichen gemacht!!!


 Ich habe ja nicht dich gemeint. 



			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Quad Posts darf nur ich machen.


War ja wieder klar.  Der Quanti hast sonderrechte.


----------



## schneiderbernd (12. Juni 2011)

facehugger schrieb:


> Naja, der Graphite 600T ist für mich eh ein verkappter Bigtower. Sein Gewicht steht doch aber eigentlich bei jedem Anbieter dabei... Mein HAF932 wiegt auch stolze 13kg, leer wohlgemerkt Wenn du was leichteres suchst, kannst du hier:
> 
> Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gehäusefinder
> 
> ...


 jo..also nen Miditower ist es nun wirklich nicht..aber echt geil..viel Platz..


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

Er wird aber als Miditower geführt, auch wenn er schon größer ist als so mancher Big Tower.


----------



## HAWX (12. Juni 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> War ja wieder klar.  Der Quanti hast sonderrechte.



"Quanten" kommt wohl von Quad deshalb darf er das


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2011)

Das Gewicht finde ich gemessen an der Verarbeitungsqualität schon ok. Alu wäre leichter, kostet halt teuer und die sind empfindlicher. Als brauchbares Gehäuse würde sich auch noch das Xigmatek Midgard oder das Coolermaster Centurion 5 II anbieten, beide wären unter 10 KG. Alles darunter ist schon fast als Keksdose zu bezeichnen, oder die bekommen das Pisa - Syndrom wenn man beide Seitenteile entfernt


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> "Quanten" kommt wohl von Quad deshalb darf er das


 Dan nenne ich mich mal um in "Octaslipstream".


----------



## X6Sixcore (12. Juni 2011)

12Kg. 13Kg.

...

Pah!

Mein Antec P193 V3 wird auch als Midi-Tower geführt.

19,6Kg, leer.

Wer bietet mehr? *grins*

Voll will ich garnicht wissen...

MfG


----------



## Lan_Party (12. Juni 2011)

Zählen Casecons auch? Dan würde ich mal einen Automotor in den Raum werfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

Angeblich gibt es einen Panzer Casemod.


----------



## HAWX (12. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Angeblich gibt es einen Panzer Casemod.



Ich hab mir gerade ein paar Tonnen Ziegelsteine bestellt ich mauer mir ein Casecon


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juni 2011)

Nicht ganz, aber mit dem beiliegenden Zubehör komme ich da ungefähr heran mit meinem Casetek_Oldtimer


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

Also Schwer ist das nicht, ist Durchschnitt!


----------



## 90210 (14. Juni 2011)

So hab jetzt mal meine Sachen eingebaut 3 Laufwerke und eine Festplatte Grafikkarte und 500watt Netzteil 

man kann das Ding kaum heben wiegt jetzt bestimmt 16kg-20kg 

also für Lan Partys ist der nicht geeignet !

hat den jemand hier auch einen 
*
*Corsair Graphite 600T

Frag mich nur wo man das Gehäuse anfassen kann wenn man es mal wo anders hinstellt oder was auch immer, ohne das man was abreist.

gibt es eigentlich Trage Taschen für PC Gehäuse die auch 20KG aushalten ?

was mich auch wundert die eingebauten Lüfter haben alle 4 Adern (wofür ? ) und der Anschluss nur 2 ?

wie sind die Abmaße vom Corsair Graphite 600T im Vergleich zu andern Midi Towern ?


----------



## X Broster (14. Juni 2011)

Für Lan Party wär wohl Alugehäuse und Tragegriff gut gewesen.
zB. mein CM.


Fass es mit beiden Armen an Front und Heck an und trage es vor dir, das sollte ein Mann schon schaffen.


----------



## skdiggy (15. Juni 2011)

Also ich hatte mir den Corsair gekauft weil mir der REBEL 9 einfach zu klapprig wurde.Das Corsair ist aber schön stabil und super verarbeitet.Qualität kostet nunmal Gewicht und zu schwert find ich den eig nicht.Das gewicht dämmt ja auch etwas trotz des meshs ^^


----------



## Crystex (15. Juni 2011)

Hab auch ein 600t und ja es ist verdammt schwer! Der Orochi und die Plexiglascheibe steuert da einiges bei mir dazu!
Wenn der 600t noch löcher für extendet Atx Board hätte würde der Glatt als Big Tower durchgehen! Ich find ihn Geil!
Und wenn "Mann" nicht ständig auf Lanpartys Reist geht der völlig in Ordnung!
Mein 600t: Naja müsster mal schief gucken oder drehen!


----------



## X6Sixcore (15. Juni 2011)

Plexi ist ja noch nicht schwer...


----------



## 90210 (1. Juli 2011)

ist euch auch aufgefallen das auf der Innenseite der Kurstoffteile so ein Komisches Pulver ist ? 

wenn ich bei meinem mit dem Finger da lang streife ist sie leicht weiß  

testet das mal bei eurem ob es dann schwarz ist 

Drücken bei euch auch die Kabel gegen das Rechten Seitenteil ?

wie ihr seht hab ich den CPU Lüfter mal anders eingebaut da der Kleine Lüfter Hintern
am Gehäuse so gut wie nix bringt und abgeschaltet ist ! 

doch mein Netzteil zieht leider die Luft auch aus dem Gehäuse und nach Hinten raus
(hat noch einen 80er Lüfter)  nicht wie gedacht von unten wo der Staub Filter ist

ach ja leuchten tut er auch hab noch ne Lampe eingebaut


----------



## 90210 (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo


----------



## Tolive (2. Juli 2011)

Um mal wieder zurück zur Frage zu kommen.

Willst du ein leichtes Gehäuse musst du eins aus Alu kaufen. Der einzig gute Hersteller in deinem Preissegment ist Lian-Li aber auch die haben meiner Meinung nach viele Nachteile.

Zum Tragegurt: Ja so etwas gibt es. Aber kann je nach Bauweise des Gehäuses nicht genutzt werden. Am besten suchst du dafür mal etwas bei Google. Amazone hat so was sicherlich im Angebot.

Die Kabel kann man noch ordentlicher verlegen. Aber je nachdem welches Gehäuse man verwendet drücken sie halt gegen die Seitenwand. Mit Pulver meinst du wohl Pulverbeschichtung aber weiß? Naja kann schon etwas komisch aussehen. Mach davon doch am besten mal ein Bild.


----------

